# Satellite re-aiming after new roof



## ctsmd (Aug 9, 2007)

I need my satellite re aimed after roof replaced. DTV wants to charge me $49 to come do that or sell me the protection plan. Is this normal? I have been DTV customer ten+ years and have had the premier programing the whole time. Is it wrong to think they could provide this service? 

If I had signal issues after a bad storm would they charge $49 to re adjust satellite? 

Any thoughts??

thanks

carl


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

That charge is standard for a sat relocation (which is what you have).
I had to move mine a couple of years ago due to change in my roof.

The protection plan will cover a realignment for a storm related problem.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Need a HR34? If you have DirecTV come out anyhow, might as well get some goodies.

As for re-aim, D* charges what they charge.

Is your current dish SD 3 LNB or a HD model? Any signal at all on any transponder ??


----------



## ctsmd (Aug 9, 2007)

Its a HD slimline. no signal.
Not sure if protection plan worth $60 a year or just pay the $49?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Assuming the mast was plumb before, and assuming you haven't changed the elevation or skew settings, make it plumb now. Then find the correct azimuth, then check your signal levels. If you are even close to having it pointed correctly, you should get some signal. Then slowly move the dish a little at a time, giving the receiver/dvr time to register the changes. With patience, you should be able to align it yourself. It helps to have someone at the tv to note the changes. I recommend using a post level to plumb the mast.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

ctsmd said:


> Its a HD slimline. no signal.
> Not sure if protection plan worth $60 a year or just pay the $49?


Pay the $49. Also, the protection plan is $72 per year ($5.99 per month), not $60.



> If I had signal issues after a bad storm would they charge $49 to re adjust satellite?


It depends on the storm. After hurricanes Irene and Sandy, I received emails from DirecTV that if there were any problems caused by the storms, they would take care of them at no cost to me.

I should have taken them up on that after Sandy. Although I still have a good picture, my signal isn't as strong as it used to be and I experienced more outages this past winter, due to snow, than I usually do.

When I get a Genie, I would think that the installer will do an alignment (or replace an LNB) since, even though my signal is good enough for a picture, it still fails the QA in the SWM setup screens.


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

This is sort of a joke lol. Don't waste your money. In all likelihood, the height on the dish setup is still correct and all that is needed is first to make sure the dish is plum, then have someone watch over the signal strengths on your receiver or dvr as you slowly move the dish left and right to first lock in a signal then to max it as much as possible. Last DTV's "protection plan" is nothing but a rip off. If you wanted to pay someone just to point your dish, that's far less than what you would pay for that scam over time.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

ctsmd said:


> I need my satellite re aimed after roof replaced. DTV wants to charge me $49 to come do that or sell me the protection plan. Is this normal? I have been DTV customer ten+ years and have had the premier programing the whole time. Is it wrong to think they could provide this service?
> 
> If I had signal issues after a bad storm would they charge $49 to re adjust satellite?
> 
> ...


A couple of years ago I had my roof done and they waived the fee (customer since 97). Given your years as a customer, you may want to call back. In fact, they have never charged me for a service call, they have always waived the fee without me asking.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sunfire9us said:


> This is sort of a joke lol. Don't waste your money. In all likelihood, the height on the dish setup is still correct and all that is needed is first to *make sure the dish is plum*, then have someone watch over the signal strengths on your receiver or dvr as you slowly move the dish left and right to first lock in a signal then to max it as much as possible. Last DTV's "protection plan" is nothing but a rip off. If you wanted to pay someone just to point your dish, that's far less than what you would pay for that scam over time.


 dish ? perhaps a post ? 
plum ? perhaps an oak ?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

FWIW I ended up paying the same amount for a re-aim on the Parents Dishnetwork account after my Brother & I paid to have their leaky roof replaced. The Satellite Bill isn't the only bill of theirs my brother and I are splitting. The way I looked at it $49 for them to roll a truck and spend the time aiming it was cheap.

In that case my brother had the roofers mount it back to protect the roof warranty.
Evidently it isn't Just DirecTV charging for that. I was working, So when He called and said they were done with the roof I was the Interface with Dish for the re-aim. 2 Hours later it was aimed.

In a way I can see their point of view. It isn't their fault the dish lost aim.

I have to say Dish is fast for service. They were having pixelation (Breaking up) problems. Once again I called and the man was there the next morning to fix it.
He removed the un-needed switch re-aimed just in case and put a new LNB assembly and done.

In case anyone wonders, I've had both services from back when DirecTV had the little 18" dish and You subbed to USSB for premiums.

Cheers
TB


----------



## ctsmd (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks guys for info. 

Even customer service area tried to sell me plan. 

For what it's worth saw DTV van in subdivision and he agreed to come aim my dish. I'll just slip him a lil $$.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I've done some re-aims for free (and I'm independent) depending on who wants one, LOL!

(I'll let you all ponder my criteria, but the first one to guess it might have something to do with the clients passing out fresh baked goodies on a prior trip of mine step to the front of the line)


:coffee


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TBoneit said:


> &#8230; The way I looked at it $49 for them to roll a truck and spend the time aiming it was cheap&#8230;


This is the key. what can you get these days for $49.00. with DirecTV you get your dish remount, aligned for optimum signal reception and a warranty that covers your ENTIRE system for 90 days!!!!!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I paid the $49.00. They came and did a good job when I needed it and also gave me 6 months of Starz/Encore free when I called to schedule it.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I would be surprised if the tech, had he noticed something, not replaced some parts too.

Once they are on a ladder, if they see a cracked housing, excessively weathered housing, something just way too old, or something not up to snuff from the original install, my experience is, they will take care of it.

Tighten up the ground block, check the drip loops, look for bad sealing on coax connecters, replace wire ties, update the barrels to 3 GHz (or whatever the spec is now), they don't want to come back!


----------

